# Dublin Door Store



## glynner (20 Nov 2007)

Has anybody else dealt with this company? We have just had dealings with The Dublin Door Store and as far as i can see they have no customer service policy, We have been left annoyed and frustrated after dealing with this company. I dont want to go into details as i would end up writing a book. But i feel i need to take my complaint further, The customer certinaly dosen't come first and is not always right in their mission statement!


----------



## deedee80 (21 Nov 2007)

What happened Glynner cos I was planning on buying 2 doors from them at the weekend but not sure what to expect from them now.....


----------



## John Rambo (21 Nov 2007)

I think you should at least go into some detail, otherwise you're just posting a random rant against a company who may or may not have done anything wrong.


----------



## Tarad (21 Nov 2007)

Hi, I know exactly what you are talking about.  I went in hoping to purchase a front door. A few doors on display were on sale.  I went up to the desk, nobody on the floor, to enquire about one door in particular. The two people behind the desk seemed very disgruntled to have to move away from their magazines to see which door it was. When I showed them I was told it was sold out, I asked if display model was for sale and again got a very blunt no. I then asked if there was anything similar in stock and they guy started looking at his watch and gave another blunt no response. I suggested they put a 'sold out' sign on the door but at this stage I need not describe the reaction. On way out saw two very similar doors on display but could not be bothered going through the whole process agaiin with the very rude staff. Some customer service and sales training wouldnt go amiss.


----------



## glynner (21 Nov 2007)

We bought the doors in August, and brought the measurements with us on the day. We had to pay for them in full and were told they had just sold the last of the doors that we picked and they were out of stock and they would give us a call when they came in, We collected the doors last week!!!! 3 months later. We didnt complain or kick up fuss but when carpenter came and started to pull out frames etc he measured doors and they were wrong size,I called store and they tried to put onus on us and they suggested we gave wrong measurements, as we had written them down we handed them to salesman we think mistake was his. My hubby is self employed and we asked them if they would hold correct size doors till sat (2 days) they said no as we needed to bring in others, i offered to give my credit card they said no and then i asked for manager, they backed down and agreed to hold doors, at this stage at home we had no internal doors downstairs, Hubby took time on sat to collect doors and exchange them and carpenter came mon and measured doors and they were  same size we had exchanged, I called them and salesman tried to put onus on hubby that he didnt check them (warehouse had loaded them in van) it then got nasty and salesman slammed down phone, Manager tried to take salesman side and blame hubby, they told us they could not bring out replacements till next week. But they picked up wrong doors on monday afternoon!!!!!


----------



## glynner (21 Nov 2007)

Thank you Tarad, Please beware of this store we are still awaiting glass for one of the doors and at this stage i dont know if we will get it,


----------



## csl (21 Nov 2007)

We used Door Choice in Crumlin and found them excellent. We were shocked at how Dublin Door Store's prices, unfriendlieness and general lack of interest in their products. I would recommend that you get the e-mail address of the supplier of there doors and send a letter of complaint about the service you received. If they produce them then contact there managing director and cc the Ombudsman.


----------



## glynner (21 Nov 2007)

We are looking for Director details but who do i get in touch with regarding a consumer complaint?


----------



## csl (22 Nov 2007)

*Consumers' Association of Ireland*

Line 1:
43-44 Chelmsford Road 

Line 2:
Ranelagh 

County:
DUBLIN 06 

Country:
IRELAND 

*Tel:*
+353 (0)1 4978600 

*Fax:*
+353 (0)1 4978601 

*Homepage:*
http://www.consumerassociation.ie/ 

*Email:*
cai@consumerassociation.ie 

*Wheelchair Access:*
Unknown 

Look up who makes the doors as well. Obviously whoever makes the doors does not want negative publicity. Three pronged approach - seller, consumer body and manufacturer.  Used this with woodies - worked a treat....


----------



## glynner (22 Nov 2007)

The excuse they gave for delay in getting doors was they were still on ship! they are obiviously importing them.


----------



## Omega (22 Nov 2007)

They must have seen this post; I heard a fantastic ad on the radio last evening for the DDS. great offers, etc! - they must be scared.


----------



## glynner (23 Nov 2007)

They obiviously need to get a few bob in for christmas!! Take the customers money and wait for the doors to come from Timbukto!!


----------



## Dinging (23 Nov 2007)

Used Dublin Door Store in the past and found them very unhelpful. We bought a total of 9 doors, fittings, hinges etc during their sale last summer.  Kickboards were never delivered but as we had signed for them they said there was no come back ended up paying for them twice.  I will never use the Dublin Door Store again. 

Dinging.


----------



## jmacker (23 Nov 2007)

I have visited this shop on a few occassions and on a couple off visits they were extremely busy.On my last visit the staff weren't as busy and couldn't give me enough help. The assistant was able to answer any questions I had and made me feel relaxed about making a sale.Some of the items I needed they didn't stock but he sourced these items and rang my number when he had the information.Things cant always run smooth in a busy shop.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Nov 2007)

csl said:


> *Consumers' Association of Ireland*


CAI has no power. It is a lobby group and a magazine publisher. You might be better off contacting the National Consumer Agency


csl said:


> If they produce them then contact there managing director and cc the Ombudsman.


The Ombudsman has no role with private businesses. The Ombudsman deals with complaints relating to public bodies only.


----------



## glynner (27 Nov 2007)

Just an update on my doors. We recieved the glass from the Store on Saturday Morning, they called my husband on Friday saying that they were delivering it to us by courier!!!!! They must have read our Posts!!!!


----------



## Jock04 (27 Nov 2007)

glynner said:


> Just an update on my doors. We recieved the glass from the Store on Saturday Morning, they called my husband on Friday saying that they were delivering it to us by courier!!!!!* They must have read our Posts!!!![/*quote]
> 
> 
> maybe even made one of their own, too? ^^^  (14)
> ...


----------

